# Marrying an Italian in NYC to move to Italy



## Faith6543 (May 14, 2012)

I have met a lovely and honest Italian man in NYC looking to live and work in the USA, and I am looking to live in Europe. If we marry in the US and have residences in each country, can he live here and I there?


----------



## CCinItaly (Apr 6, 2012)

In short: No. 

For you to live in Italy, your husband would first have to show proof of income and residence (in Italy) to support you before you could even look for a job. Italy also has begun investigating "marriages of convenience" and getting caught doing this could face you both with criminal charges.

US visa requirements are even stricter- you must prove beyond a doubt that you are truly a married couple (show joint finances, a joint residence, a history of pictures and communication between you two). It's not like in "Greencard" where you can shoot a few pictures on the roof and they believe you. They investigate it. Always. And his visa wouldn't be permanent, it would be conditional for several years on you staying married. And ditto on the criminal charges- if caught you could face jail time and he could be permanently deported. 

So I would look for a job to sponsor you, or other possible ways to get a visa!


----------

